# When does the chewing stop?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

When do puppies grow out of their "this looks edible" stage? I swear, Gustave would chew on ANYTHING. We keep a pretty good watch on him so he hasn't gotten into any real trouble so far, but when given a chance, there's no stopping him. One thing I can't wait for is snuggle time in the mornings. But it's impossible coz as soon as I pull him onto our bed it's chew chew chew bed sheet, blanket, pillowcase, everything. 

When did your puppy grow out of this stage?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine didn't stop until the baby teeth were gone, around the time of spay or neuter. 6 or 7 months. They would still chew on(things) just not so much the hands or my feet or neck or sweater.......LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh no! That's three more months for us. How's Dewey doing with the chewing?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker just turned six months and it is starting to curb now. I make sure they have plenty of chews, buffalo tails, pig snouts, rawhide, nekkid chews-ok I think its actually naked? We tried duck feet, muscle tendons....I supervise chewing, especially because Rocky likes to swallow things. I check for small pieces and parts that need to be cut off. When they chew something I dont want them to, I make my disapproval sound and give them a chewie.

Oh, cow hooves too.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They do usually grow out of it after teeting but as Shelly said they need things to chew on and keep busy...dental chews, rawhide, etc. Good luck!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I do that. What do you do if your fluff sleeps with you? Give him something to chew on in bed? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

My Zoe sleeps in my bed and if she needs to chew something I do give it to her. Not anything that would make a mess but something to keep her busy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Oh no! That's three more months for us. How's Dewey doing with the chewing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yes, Dewey still chews, not as bad ? I see a lot of spaces now where he is losing his baby teeth. I too have something for him to chew on, most all times!!He got me behind the arm (in a tender part) the other day, WOW that hurt like crazy!!!I can only imagine how Laurel , Violet and Hardy feel when he gets a hold of them... No wonder they jump up on the couch, to get away!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I have no clue why... but none of my dogs - both Gus and Grace, and my dog before them - ever chewed on anything that wasn't theirs. And my dog before Gus was part Lab - and they are notorious chewers... like chewing furniture. Never had an issue with her.

Grace steals socks, but doesn't chew them. Just hoards them in her bed. She does get into the tissues... but that's not a huge deal.

But they've never chewed anything or tried to pick anything up that wasn't a dog toy or chewy.

I know Gus has a lot to do with Grace not doing it. He never touches anything that is not his unless he is asked to pick it up. The thing is - I don't ever remember teaching them not to do it... or correcting them. They just don't do it.

Sorry. Probably not what you wanna hear :w00t:

I do keep plenty of toys and chew things down.... But I don't know.... :huh:

I have weird dogs :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've also had dogs(Maltese and Yorkies) that weren't chewers! Laurel and Dewey have been the worst!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey got better about chewing after he was finished teething, eight months or so, but I still have to watch him carefully at 17 months. He has plenty of chews, but I will still catch him trying to chew on things he is not supposed to. A puppy proofed house is a must!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am gonna try some snuggle time before bed tonight. I think he might get crazy in the mornings coz he's just slept for 9+ hours and now wants to par-tay-yeah! I am going to put him in our bed tonight with a chew toy and see if he still chews on our bedding. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh the joys of puppyhood!  I remember using a Grannick's Bitter Apple Spray around my house to avoid puppies chewing things they shouldn't. Especially the ends/borders of rugs and furniture. Doing that + giving lots of chew toys really helped. He is actively teething so he has to get his natural tendency out


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Oh the joys of puppyhood!  I remember using a Grannick's Bitter Apple Spray around my house to avoid puppies chewing things they shouldn't. Especially the ends/borders of rugs and furniture. Doing that + giving lots of chew toys really helped. He is actively teething so he has to get his natural tendency out


Did the bitter apple spray make the furniture or anything smell weird? I love the idea but BF doesn't want the house to smell weird


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It has an alcohol smell, not very strong though. I have to be really close to smell it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus loves bitter apple LOL


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Gus loves bitter apple LOL


:HistericalSmiley: EW!!! Oh Gus..... Luckily he isn't a chewer!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ew indeed. I've tasted that stuff. It's nasty and the taste stays in your mouth forever. 

I'm a total sissy compared to your Gus, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

